# Canned Hamburger Meat



## Tool (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you buy canned hamburger meat at the store? I've never seen it before. What other meats come canned?


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

Canned cooked ground beef, beef chunks, chicken chunks, turkey chunks, and pork chunks. Take your pick:

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/canned_meat_canned_chicken_canned_turkey_canned_beef.aspx


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You sure can. Saw some last time I went. I wouldn't eat it normally but in a surival situation I would.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

How long does canned meat stay good anyway? I think the military shoots their MRE's with a zap of gamma? radiation to kill the bacteria so it stays good so long.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Most cans at the store have an expiration of 2-3 years after manufacture.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

How long do the MRE's stay good I wonder...


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

nine said:


> How long does canned meat stay good anyway?


The meat that I posted about (above) says this on their website:
*
Our canned meats are guaranteed to remain good-as-new for five years. But customers have told us they've enjoyed them after far more than five years' storage. In fact one customer stopped by the cannery with a can sealed 18 years before. Upon opening, the taste and texture were excellent... after 18 years! The only thing likely to shorten lifespan is attack by outside moisture rusting through the can, and preventing that is as simple as storing the cans in a dry, clean area. *


----------



## gunner (Oct 17, 2008)

It is good to be able to buy the stuff now, but I like to know how to do things myself in case the SHTF, this is a pretty good website http://www.endtimesreport.com/hamburger_rocks.html lots of useful information.


----------



## Sean (Oct 25, 2008)

When I was in the Navy....we were still using canned ham and spam type meats from the early 50s....30-40 years old. If the can is intact it will be edible for just about forever....If the can is not intact it will let you know when you open it


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

nine said:


> How long do the MRE's stay good I wonder...


MRE's have a minimum shelf life of 5 years. I don't think there is a maximum. As long as the bag is not punctured and it's not swollen, it may well last forever.


----------

